# Help Coming to visit Pensacola and would like to experience as many dives as possible



## luv4scuba (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello Divers!!!

I am so excited about my visit to pensacola. It will be my first visit since I have been certified...I would like any info that will help me get them most out of my visit...so anything will help me out..dive site, dive shops....and any do's and dont's

Thanks


----------

